# Anybody wade fishing tonight?



## FishingMudGuy (Aug 13, 2014)

Just wondering if anybody's going wading tonight and would like some company. You could also send me a pm. I'm not an expert wader but can catch fish, sometimes...lol.


----------



## FishingMudGuy (Aug 13, 2014)

*No keepers.*

Got to my spot last night at about 6:00 pm and the tide was going out. Had a few misses on topwater. Once the tide stopped, so did the action. Only one got hooked but was too small. Left by 8:15 pm. Next time...


----------

